# is the 7.8L ford a Cummins?



## Jay brown

i have a 7.8L Ford diesel in a 1990 f 800 and heard that it is a Cummins... any truth to that? and if so what series would it be?


----------



## Newdude

The 7.8 is a Ford built-in-Brazil engine.

http://www.expertdiesel.com/fordbrazilian.htm

http://www.usdieselparts.com/category.cfm?Category=1196&CFID=392510&CFTOKEN=687


----------



## Jay brown

thanks, in other words it's a throw away, since it has no sleves....


----------



## Ggg6

Jay I am curious what is the reasoning for thinking the 7.8L is a Cummins engine?


----------



## tjctransport

Jay brown;710313 said:


> thanks, in other words it's a throw away, since it has no sleves....


nope. when it gets tired, you rering it jusy like a gas engine. my ex partner has one with over 1 million miles on it. it has been rerung once about 3 years ago. that is a very good engine for a mid size truck
the only thing that is getting hard to find is the oil pump housing and parts.
we have 8 of them in F 800 service trucks at the new shop now. 
i think they are a way better engine than the P.O.S. 5.9 cummins ford replaced it with.


----------



## Jay brown

Ggg6;710565 said:


> Jay I am curious what is the reasoning for thinking the 7.8L is a Cummins engine?


 #32 01-04-2009, 10:07 PM 
bossplowguy 
Senior Member Join Date: Jan 2008
Location: Hazel Green, Wisconsin
Posts: 144

Quote:
Originally Posted by Jay brown 
we have a ford Diesel in an f800 and i think it's a damm good motor...assuming that Ford made that motor, too bad they cant make something on that I6 platform and just scale it down to fit into a pickup.... 
REPLY:
Thats because your motor is a cummins. Ford branded it as a ford diesel but they were a Brazilian made cummins. 
__________________

because of this thread when i asked in an earlier thread....


----------



## tjctransport

that person don't know his butt from a hole in the ground. there is absolutly nothing the same between the ford 6.6 and 7.8 engines and a cummins engine, except that they are all inline 6 cylinders.

he probably thinks ford still owns cummins also.


----------



## Ggg6

Ah I see. AFAIK Cummins had nothing to do with the 7.8L. It is true it was made in Brazil. They had some issues with cracking exh. manifolds, and were low h/p engines. But all in all not a bad engine, They were used a lot in the euro cab model trucks. I agree it's not a throw away block either, just hone it and re-ring.


----------



## beaver2

They are pretty good engines. Many fleets run them and have no problems. They are known for thier reliability, but hard to get parts for.


----------



## Ggg6

beaver2;711263 said:


> but hard to get parts for.


X2
They were hard to get parts for back when they were in production.


----------

